# ATI Mobility 9600 64MB (I think)



## devom (Oct 14, 2004)

I was wondering if the ATISoftmod supports my card, cause I installed an Omega drive, ran Enemy Territory and after awhile my laptop rebooted. It never happened when I used the old driver.
Also I need to know this to see if it can fix ATITool from crushing every time I try to use the buttons on the main window.

Thank y'all

eMachines m6811
Athlon 64 3400
ATI Mobility 9600 
512 RAM


----------

